# Quick Maumee report



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

View attachment 823412


Got out today from 10am to 3pm. Was initially going for steelhead, but with the late wake up decided to stop at the maumee. Managed to get 4. snagged another and let her go and Hooked into a few more but they popped off. Was pretty empty today in general and I enjoyed every second of not having to deal with line tangles and how far I can drift my gear. Only one Group of guys to my left like 100ft away.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> View attachment 823412
> 
> 
> Got out today from 10am to 3pm. Was initially going for steelhead, but with the late wake up decided to stop at the maumee. Managed to get 4. snagged another and let her go and Hooked into a few more but they popped off. Was pretty empty today in general and I enjoyed every second of not having to deal with line tangles and how far I can drift my gear. Only one Group of guys to my left like 100ft away.


Nice. Fishing from towpath area? 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

Macs13 said:


> Nice. Fishing from towpath area?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yup towpath. 1-1.5oz. Tons of tree branches on the bottom there. If you snag on it cast nearer or further. Got all my fish just on the outside of a massive snag.


----------

